# PCworx Handbuch



## Deguoren (23 März 2010)

Hallo liebe Experten!
 Ich Studiere eigentlich Maschinenbau und bin nun im Rahmen eines Auslandssemesters in das kalte Wasser einer SPS-Programmierung geworfen worden.
 Wir haben einen Phoenix Contact ILC 350 ETH bekommen und sollen mit diesem innerhalb von 4 Monaten etwas anfangen.
 Ich habe mich dafür entschieden eine Aufzugsteuerung zu machen. Von der Logik für meinen Aufzug habe ich schon einiges beisammen. Ich habe also mal einen Ablaufplan gemacht wie das System auf verschiedene Ereignisse reagieren soll.
 Als Software haben wir Pcworx. Mein großes Problem ist nun die Grundsätzliche Herangehensweise an die Programmierung. Was für ein Schulungshandbuch oder einen Leitfaden könnt ihr mir empfehlen? - Am liebsten als PDF oder anders im Ausland gut erreichbar.
 Ich bin absoluter Einsteiger und habe noch nie mit einem ähnlichen Programm gearbeitet.


 Grüße,
 Deguoren


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2010)

Hallo,

schon mal nach Multiprog gesucht?

Wir haben hier im Forum den *Jochen Petry*, der schreibt Bücher
zu Multiprog/PCworx, vielleicht hat er etwas für Dich.


----------



## Mobi (8 April 2010)

Hilft dies hier?
http://select.phoenixcontact.com/cg...eshop&lang=de&UID=2985385&prodid=&asid=830272


----------



## Phoenix Contact (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Deguoren, 

ich würde dir das selbe Dokument empfehlen wie der Kollege Mobi. In diesem Quickstart ist die sowohl die grundlegende Bedienung und Programmierung von PC Worx als auch die Erstellung eines Programms bis hin zur Simulation beschrieben. Ich denke das sollte dir erstmal weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dein Service-Team 
__________________
PHOENIX CONTACT Deutschland GmbH
Hotline: 05281-946-2888
automation-service@phoenixcontact.com


----------



## seprim (2 April 2016)

Hallo
Könnte man dieses Handbuch wieder zur verfügung stellen?
Der Link ist leider verwaist.
LG Seb


----------



## Roadwarrior (17 Januar 2017)

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...ibrary=dede&pcck=P&tab=5&selectedCategory=ALL


----------



## Phoenix Contact (4 Juli 2017)

Hallo Community,

die jeweils aktuelle Version des Schnelleinstiegs ist in den Downloads zu den PC Worx Lizenzen zu finden:

z.B.: http://www.phoenixcontact.com/de/produkte/2985259

Viele Grüße aus Bad Pyrmont
Markus v. Schlichtkrull


----------

